# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Лизинг у лизингополучателя, как перенести затраты на 20ку?

## minakova

Добрый день! фирма ЗАО, на ОСНО, 1с Бухгалтерия 3.0
помогите пожалуйста, глав бух нас кинула, а с лизингом я еще не работала
в Сентябре подписали договор лизинга, 
25.09 Поступление услуги,  Дт 76.07.01 Кт 76.07.02 Кирпичная стена
в октябре Оплата, двумя платежами, услуга и лизинговый платеж (2 СФ), 
в ноябре Оплата, лизинговый платеж
в декабре  Оплата, лизинговый платеж
27.12  документом Поступление в лизинг приняли авто на 08 Кирпичная стена Но авто на балансе у банка.
 я правильно мыслю? надо принять наш ларгус на 01, ручной проводкой и затраты отнести на 20.01, что бы списывались на 91.02. Проблема в том, что девять месяце мы закрыли, поступление в лизинг я могу отменить и ввести ручную операцию, как перенести затраты на 20ку, что бы не корректировать прибыль за 9 месяцев?

----------

